# Mixing paddle evaluation vids.



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Since I have several different paddles, namely the Sheetrock, CG paddle from rick(rhardman), a box paddle, and tomorrow I should be receiving the Deluxe model from rick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. (Don't get your hopes up fellas, he earmarked one for me a while back.) I thought I would make some vids of using the different paddles and compare them. 

To start I have to vids of the Sheetrock paddle.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll take Rick's CG paddle in tomorrow, and try to get a few vids of that.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice videos. Who is your co-worker wearing the short shorts??


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sweet!!! *:thumbup:

If possible, can you compare cleaning time too?

Remember to "stomp" ours up and down in a bucket of water... It usually cleans it right up, at worst, you'll need to give it a little more attention.

Thanks Fr8!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Rick, I received your deluxe paddle today, damn it's after midnight! yesterday.
I forgot to grab the CG paddle this morning, but it's in the truck for tomorrow. I'll try to compare cleaning times. We spray ours off with a hose, but the Sheetrock is still a pain.

As for mixing time, YMMV. Our drill is quick and powerful. I already know that the Sheetrock paddle beats the standard box paddle for speed. We'll see how Rick's stack up!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It won't be about the speed, it will be how well it mixes the hotmud, the good mixer draws more material from the sides, so it would be better on which one has less lumps etc..... with Ap mud, I'm looking for it to draw the air out of the mud so...... it's excellent for that

But I will give a thumbs down for the small mixer, it came with the Advance knives, My 1st thought on it was whats this little barbie doll toy it is way too slow, and a lot of up and down with the mixer to get it whipping.

Just a suggestion, but I would use the small shaft, drop the adjustable head/nut and go with the bigger mixing head. But I have no idea about marketing and what that would cost you. Guess I should tighten the bolt on mine, see if it really needs to be adjustable....... just my 2bucks worth


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

first time I used the CG paddle, it definately took longer to mix a bucket of hot mud, but it was very smooth. The Sheetrock does a great job w/ the hot mud. So Rick's has a tall order to fill, but there's only one way to find out!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It won't be about the speed, it will be how well it mixes the hotmud, the good mixer draws more material from the sides, so it would be better on which one has less lumps etc..... with Ap mud, I'm looking for it to draw the air out of the mud so...... it's excellent for that
> 
> But I will give a thumbs down for the small mixer, it came with the Advance knives, My 1st thought on it was whats this little barbie doll toy it is way too slow, and a lot of up and down with the mixer to get it whipping.
> 
> Just a suggestion, but I would use the small shaft, drop the adjustable head/nut and go with the bigger mixing head. But I have no idea about marketing and what that would cost you. Guess I should tighten the bolt on mine, see if it really needs to be adjustable....... just my 2bucks worth


The adjustable Stainless nut and bolt are not cheap to buy but they do allow the user to control the tightness of the blade so it fits their mixing style best. Interchangeability of the blades is just another option, it's not required.

The smaller blade on the CG Advance mixer is also made so it satisfies smaller drills too. The smoother mud is caused by the powders/lumps impacting the face of the blade and then spreading apart and being separated through the holes and over and under the blade at the same time. Most mixers simply cut through the mud, mixing as it moves through the material. Since we're confronting the lumps head on, it requires a little more "umph" from the drill. A larger blade on the CG mixer might lessen the life of a weak drill.

The Lifetime mixer is a beast that works best for much thicker materials where a stronger drill motors are used (1/2 inch chuck).

So that's what's going on...:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> The adjustable Stainless nut and bolt are not cheap to buy but they do allow the user to control the tightness of the blade so it fits their mixing style best. Interchangeability of the blades is just another option, it's not required.
> 
> The smaller blade on the CG Advance mixer is also made so it satisfies smaller drills too. The smoother mud is caused by the powders/lumps impacting the face of the blade and then spreading apart and being separated through the holes and over and under the blade at the same time. Most mixers simply cut through the mud, mixing as it moves through the material. Since we're confronting the lumps head on, it requires a little more "umph" from the drill. A larger blade on the CG mixer might lessen the life of a weak drill.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I really like the larger mixer, the only thing I don't like about it, is I'm afraid to leave it on the job, it might grow legs.

But I had a "red Green " thought last night well going to sleep. I'm going to duct tape the little mixer to the larger one so it sits above the mixing blade, so looking down at it from a top view it will look like this (+).

Did I just make you faint


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Like Freightrain,,, Rick earmarked me on also,,, I got it yeserday after I got home,,, I took it today, and I now have a replacement for my bow-tie. It is just as fast, maybe a wee bit faster, and its cool, and clean. It cleans up easier than my bow tie, which is a regular steel mixer. Just a few jobbing up and down in the bucket of water, and its clean, lean it agin the wall.

I tightened up the bolt abit, it still pivots, but not like a drunk stripper on payday

Really, when I mixed up a bucket with this thing,, I said,,,DAYUM,,,, this baby is the SHEET.

I know the cost of this mixer is high, but I think he can do something about that. But on the other hand,, I am using a bow-tie mixer I bought in the early 80's, maybe a chance in the late 70's. I pay 1200 for a bazooka,, etc etc,,, I don't mind paying for quality. Even tho I think he is paying too much to have this thing made,,,,, 

I GOT TO HAVE ONE.......

JMHO Craig AKA Capt- dumbass,,,, ahhhhhh sheetrock


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Well folk's I used Rick's (HSI's Lifetime Mixer) Deluxe model today, and here are my findings.

*Pro's*

This is one SWEET looking mixer
It does a very nice job w/hot mud, aka speedy and very smooth
VERY light paddle! Compared to the other mixers I have, with the exception being Rick's CG paddle
Super easy to clean
If you happen to add too much poweder(hotmud) to fast and get a chunky mess, it breaks them up quickly! Much faster than the Sheetrock paddle.

*Con's*

It is slower than the Sheetrock paddle, although I have been using the Sheetrock paddle for several years, and have fine tuned it's usage.
Not as powerful as the Sheetrock paddle

The main thing I like about the Sheetrock paddle is that it is fully capable of completly turning over the mud in a bucket, even thicker mud. That being said, it takes a hell of a drill to use it.

I think it can achieve this because the paddle itself sits taller than Rick's. The business end of HSI's Lifetime Mixer is roughly 2" wide, while the Sheetrock paddle is roughtly 7" (I'm guessing here). The next time we clean out the sink you see in the vids, I'll show you what the Sheetrock paddle is capable of.  I don't want to use Rick's paddle for it, 'fraid of breaking such a work of art.

In Summary,
The HSI Lifetime paddle is a sleek, efficient, effective design, and works quite well. While the Sheetrock paddle is a beast, that also performs well.

more vids to follow shortly


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Well folk's I used Rick's (HSI's Lifetime Mixer) Deluxe model today, and here are my findings.
> 
> 
> *Pro's*
> ...


Did you tighten up the bolt??? I did,,, seems by looking at your vid that the paddle was pivoting alot,,,, thats why I tightened it up to where it still pivots, but not really freely,,, made a big differance to me,,,,,,

just wondering????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would half to fire you fr8train, you put your foot on top of the bucket to mix.

Once, We were talking to a taper at his site, 2Bjr (akk dumb arse) put his foot up on the guys mud bucket to tie his shoes, he almost lost his life that day. The taper refused to used the mud ( we gave him one of our boxes) to this day, when ever we go to have a coffee with him, he tells 2bjr to keep away from his mud buckets.:yes:

Whats the name of the last paddle you used, it's the most common one out there. we always left it in the water all the time. it never left the jobsite. it was a pain in the arse to clean


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buck, I was waiting for you to say something about the foot on the rim of the bucket. That is a no-no around me also. Wasn't it one of sminser's guy's that you wanted to fire for wiping the excess from the spotter on the rim of the bucket?? I once had a helper who kept scraping globbers off the floor and throwing them back into the bucket. I FREAKED OUT!

Back to the mixer...
It is quite obvious for all to see that the HSI mixers are the quickest to clean. I have noticed that it is a little hard to get the little bit of mud out of the U shaped part that contains the pivot pin. My daughters old tooth brush that I keep on the job seems to work fine for getting into that tight spot for cleaning.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Feet on the bucket rim USED to be an issue,,,, then we started buy mud from Blowes,, cause its so much cheaper,,, well, they leave their extra pallets outside in the sun, so ALL our mud comes "pre-buggered",,,,,, ya know,,, its amazing what ya can learn to live with!!!

If you don't belive that,,, you ain't been married long!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> 2buck, I was waiting for you to say something about the foot on the rim of the bucket. That is a no-no around me also. Wasn't it one of sminser's guy's that you wanted to fire for wiping the excess from the spotter on the rim of the bucket?? I once had a helper who kept scraping globbers off the floor and throwing them back into the bucket. I FREAKED OUT!
> 
> Back to the mixer...
> It is quite obvious for all to see that the HSI mixers are the quickest to clean. I have noticed that it is a little hard to get the little bit of mud out of the U shaped part that contains the pivot pin. My daughters old tooth brush that I keep on the job seems to work fine for getting into that tight spot for cleaning.


Do you mix with the bolt tight or loose, I was going to tighten it today, got thinking last night it would be better with the nut tight. Then I can tilt the mixing head when I want. Looks like the captain beat me to it, so my thinking must be on the right track:yes: But......... drove all the way in to work today, and the rockers weren't done:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Feet on the bucket rim USED to be an issue,,,, then we started buy mud from Blowes,, cause its so much cheaper,,, well, they leave their extra pallets outside in the sun, so ALL our mud comes "pre-buggered",,,,,, ya know,,, its amazing what ya can learn to live with!!!
> 
> If you don't belive that,,, you ain't been married long!!!!


I've tried the easy finish [insect/bumble bee mud] you been talkin about.
No worse than any other . takes awhile to cure ,, a little gummy. chalky when dry.... cheap tho... here $ 10 a pail.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you mix with the bolt tight or loose, I was going to tighten it today, got thinking last night it would be better with the nut tight. Then I can tilt the mixing head when I want. Looks like the captain beat me to it, so my thinking must be on the right track:yes: But......... drove all the way in to work today, and the rockers weren't done:furious:


I mix with mine loose, just the way that Rick and the drywall gods designed it. I have been considering tightening it though.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I mix with mine loose, just the way that Rick and the drywall gods designed it. I have been considering tightening it though.


 Here's a hint,,, the drywall god HIMSELF told me that since I liked the bowtie,,, I might NEED to tighten the bolt up abit,,,,, and as the "gods" are always right,,,, I did it,,,, and yep, he was right,,,

Stated differantly,,,,,,

Its your mixer now,,, try it ALL differant ways,,,, heck, they can't kill ya and eat ya,,, thats agin the law!!!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Like Freightrain,,, Rick earmarked me on also,,, I got it yeserday after I got home,,, I took it today, and I now have a replacement for my bow-tie. It is just as fast, maybe a wee bit faster, and its cool, and clean. It cleans up easier than my bow tie, which is a regular steel mixer. Just a few jobbing up and down in the bucket of water, and its clean, lean it agin the wall.
> 
> I tightened up the bolt abit, it still pivots, but not like a drunk stripper on payday
> 
> ...


I told you so!!! It's a freaking great mixer! 

Yea, my costs are high especially with that UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) blade being self lubricating so it's easy to clean. If you look closely and run something against it, you'll see it's much more slippery than regular plastic. The problem is it's very expensive material and has to be cut, heated and bent by hand one by one... That's why you will see minor cutting edges along the inside square piece I cut out on the bottom.

That material can't be moulded. In higher volumes price will drop and I have a couple of other ideas for discounts...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

fr8train said:


> ...
> 
> The main thing I like about the Sheetrock paddle is that it is fully capable of completly turning over the mud in a bucket, even thicker mud. That being said, it takes a hell of a drill to use it.
> 
> ...


So maybe you might like to receive an alternate larger blade for the true Bad A$$ mixer you apparently seem to be???? 

I can play that game!!!! :batman: _(....said in only the most friendly way of course. This is fun!)_

_(Make sure the chuck is hand tight and it will take anything punishment you can dish out.)_


_It is pretty!_


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Cat fight !!!!!!!!!!



LMDO


Laughing My Dentures Out


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I told you so!!! It's a freaking great mixer!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you explored other materials for the blade? such as aluminum, etc? I know you have reasons for wanting the UHMD plastic on there, but maybe a middle ground can be found? Something cheap AND effective, and capable of being mass produced? Then we can frame ours to hang on the wall as a collector's item, LOL


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Off hand, I'm not sure what brand the drill is, but I'll check today. I'll get a few pics of the sink for ya. It's big enough that 2 ppl can clean at the same time. 2 hoses, overflow drain into a second basin with it's own overflow, into a 55 gal drum with a sump pump in it to take the water away. Even has it's own hot water heater! :thumbsup:

Hope you have a hell of a compressor! Ours is HUGE, 100% duty cycle. Supply's the entire plant!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mudslinger, the drill is a Sioux. I have pics of our cleaning station that I will post when I get home.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Have you explored other materials for the blade? such as aluminum, etc? I know you have reasons for wanting the UHMD plastic on there, but maybe a middle ground can be found? Something cheap AND effective, and capable of being mass produced? Then we can frame ours to hang on the wall as a collector's item, LOL


The blade also vibrates to break hot mud or plaster off if you hit it with a hammer for cleaning. It's another patent thing. 

Honestly...no BS, I'd rather have the absolute best tools in the industry and sell fewer than to lessen them in any way. The LT mixer (secretly) was introduced to show the quality and new thinking of our taping and texturing tools I'm talking about on the other thread. When you sit the mixer next to our other tools, it blends in as a part of a complete set.

We could have gone with paint and steel with the standard grooved shaft.* Instead you have aluminum for weight, milled grooves for the drill chuck and powder coated steel on the yoke for (steel) strength and (powder coat) durability.

*...or like everyone else...we could have used a zink coating which will eventually rust.

When I have time, I will research new materials to see if they can be made for less. Until then...free has been a pretty good DWT price I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> It is quite obvious for all to see that the HSI mixers are the quickest to clean. I have noticed that it is a little hard to get the little bit of mud out of the U shaped part that contains the pivot pin. My daughters old tooth brush that I keep on the job seems to work fine for getting into that tight spot for cleaning.


Aren't you the clever one M T ....

The yokes were supposed to have a hole drilled in them to allow water to pass into that little spot where the mud likes to hide. When I got them, the hole wasn't there and they were already powder coated so it had to stay that way.

The hole is in the patent so in the future, you'll see it.

Nice catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe I was too quick to the punch on my initial evaluation of the paddle. It was a new neat tool that I was proud to own. I think that I was only looking at the pros of the tool. On the first time cleaning I broke out the toothbrush to clean the little nook. I didn't even realize that would be a critical part of the evaluation. It still does clean much easier than the other paddles on the market. 

I have something else to submit an evaluation on, maybe I will wait a little longer before giving my opinion...

Rick you are the smart one, you already had the holes in the design for easier cleaning.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> .....
> Rick you are the smart one, you already had the holes in the design for easier cleaning.


If anyone sits in a garage for 30 years with nothing else on their minds, they will think up a lot of crap!!! :whistling2:


_(..."crap" meant in only the highest technology terms of course!_ :jester


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> If anyone sits in a garage for 30 years with nothing else on their minds, they will think up a lot of crap!!! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> _(..."crap" meant in only the highest technology terms of course!_ :jester


 
Crap???? LOL,,, you been watching too many liberals bro !!! PC sucks!!!! tell it like it is!!

Rick you got two ways to look at this,,, there are wiredo's like me,, that would pay that much for a lifetime mixer,,,,,, then you got MOST finishers,,, that lose,break, or pawn thiers every 4 weeks.

Think about offering TWO differant lines,,,,
1) the good stuff for guys that appreceate it
2) the next best thing for the guys that really don't give a rip


One thing I like to tell people,,, I sell a service,, I can give it to you RIGHT, or I can give it to you RIGHT NOW,,,,

You can't have both,,, just tell me what YOU want,,,,, I can deliver it!!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Crap???? LOL,,, you been watching too many liberals bro !!! PC sucks!!!! tell it like it is!!
> 
> Rick you got two ways to look at this,,, there are wiredo's like me,, that would pay that much for a lifetime mixer,,,,,, then you got MOST finishers,,, that lose,break, or pawn thiers every 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm.....:thumbsup:
View attachment 1567


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1566


 See ,,,,,,, it pays to listen to a lunitic every once in a great while,,,,,,,


But then again,,, I'm probbly wrong,,,, I usually am!!!:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> See ,,,,,,, it pays to listen to a lunitic every once in a great while,,,,,,,
> 
> But then again,,, I'm probbly wrong,,,, I usually am!!!:thumbup:


Attachment problem....

Here it is...

_*A lunatic from the same playground I go to...:thumbup:*_








I can't seem to get a larger image downloaded...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Attachment problem....
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> ...


 Believe it or not,, I actually, got my old goat looking face right up next to the screen and read that!!!!!


I am just saying this Rick,,, there are two kinds of drywall contractors out here (in your market), 

1) those that want the BEST
2) those that want what they have to have to make money

Being way smarter than me,,, you ought to be able to offer them what they want.

I said that to say this, Your dealing with both of us here on DWT, the guy that never cleans his mixer and leaves it on the job, and buys a new one cause he ain't driving 30 minutes to get the one he left on his job,,,,, ain't gonna buy the "REAL MIXER",, he's gonna buy the CHEAP mixer, cause he feels HE is the dude, and tools don't mean crap(your term) cause its ALL about him.

I know you are trying to make the best stuff out there,,, but in the meantime,,, you can make alot of bucks, selling tools to the guys that think quality tools are a waste of time.

Like I keep telling my girlfriend,,,,,, Can't we do it BOTH ways??????


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

here's the wash station pics


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> here's the wash station pics


 Nice frieght,,,,,,, just when you think your the biggest fanatic out there,,,,,, someone post a pic like that,,,,,


Impressive!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Added a two pics of the compressors


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Added a two pics of the compressors


You may have gone overboard this time


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

rhardman, you have the mixer, now you just need the bucket for powders, something with a lid on it , something that can control the amount of powder and water being mixed at the same time .. into the bucket with the lid on.....think spring loaded hopper and lid for the powder, with a flow tube attachment that can be adjusted. just thinking of being able to mix powder without all the dust flying in the air.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> rhardman, you have the mixer, now you just need the bucket for powders, something with a lid on it , something that can control the amount of powder and water being mixed at the same time .. into the bucket with the lid on.....think spring loaded hopper and lid for the powder, with a flow tube attachment that can be adjusted. just thinking of being able to mix powder without all the dust flying in the air.


I like the ingenuity but then there's the other thing...manufacturing. If it's made out of plastic, there are injection molds (mould's? I'm all screwed up with my spelling having married a Canadian :blink which can run at least $10,000.00 and for something large, much more. There is vacuum forming for plastic which may be an option otherwise you're talking about hand fabrication which is insane expensive. Distribution is going to want 30% at least so to test the idea in the market in low volumes, minimal test advertising, some sort of patent protection (even a provisional to cover your international rights), you're looking at I don't know...a bare minimum of $5000.00 (and that's cheap) before the first guy even sees one. For a large company with a ton of employees and overhead it would cost more to develop something. Then, when it's on the shelf and some guy (who doesn't want to spend more than $10.00 for a mixing paddle) sees it, he's going to look at something that has to be sat in his truck and then carried into the building, set up, used, probably cleaned and then loaded back into his truck....and then he's asked to pay...$35.00? More?*

Will you take $5000.00, put it on the table and bet 8 out of 10 guys will make the purchase? We're faced with this question at least twice a week. 

No kidding, I respect the creativity and admire the thought. Right now, we just can't afford the risk. So much of this comes down to accounting. :blink:

The other side of the coin is that I could totally be missing a great boat here. And know in your gut that nobody is a complete expert on anything. 
"They" will try to impress you with their expertise of the market, their vast industry knowledge and their expert connections but until something is offered to the contractor... nobody, and I mean NOBODY knows how it will do. If you do come up with something sellable, then they'll all be your best buddy. 

If you believe in an idea, any idea, make it up, have a couple of DWT guys test it out and go from there. I can offer experts to help you with mfg and marketing with no complications (or requests) from our end. 

A good start is: http://www.nolo.com/products/online-provisional-patent-application-NNPPA.html

If you're really sick you can progress to : http://www.amazon.com/Mechanics-Patent-Claim-Drafting/dp/0872240541 This is what the lawyers read to improve their skills. I received one last week so I can do a better job for my attorney...

:thumbup:

*With all the channels that have to make money from it...OEM overhead and profit, distributors, mfr rep, other commissions..a $35.00 item needs to be made for under $10.00 and be guaranteed a huge customer base. Otherwise, nobody will want to sell it for you. It's tragic...but that's what every one of your mfrs are dealing with.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You may have gone overboard this time


Yea, but you gotta like his style! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well fr8train, I think you should try another test, if you want ?????

I think you should test the three mixers on AP mud, some of us tapers know there are certain applications with the mud, where we want to draw as much air out of the mud as possible. So it leaves less porosity (poc marks ,fish eyes, wall eyes, honey combs, ewe ho's ).

So, mix some ap mud where you keep the paddle low in the bucket for 2 minutes or so. Then take a scoop, and apply it to a wall, and stroke it with a knife, and see if there is any porosity in the mud, or how many strokes does it take for the porosity to disappear. One paddle/mixer may take all the air out. or there could be a difference in the amount of strokes to see it disappear. Or maybe one might draw more in.......some how:blink:

Just a idea I was thinking about, when I was mixing for my 2 coat beads today


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't often get to use AP mud, but the next chance I get I'll give it a whirl.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> well fr8train, I think you should try another test, if you want ?????
> 
> I think you should test the three mixers on AP mud, some of us tapers know there are certain applications with the mud, where we want to draw as much air out of the mud as possible. So it leaves less porosity (poc marks ,fish eyes, wall eyes, honey combs, ewe ho's ).
> 
> ...


You don't necessarily mix air into the mud or fail to mix it out. All liquids under pressure contain dissolved air which can outgas with changes in condition and the drywall contains air which is displaced as the paper drinks the mud.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

*Repost from other thread:

*I had a chance to use the Tornado mixer today, it has it pros and its cons. 

Pros:


didn't put any pressure at all on my drill, I couldn't even tell it was on there.
spun the mud nice and creamy
didn't clatter around in the bucket
Cons:



wish the paddle was a little bit longer to get the rpms going that I'm used to
the bracket where it attaches to the shaft is extremely difficult to clean...not a big deal for non-set muds, but wouldn't want to fuss with it when under the gun. Would also probably have a toothbrush handy to clean out the holes.
I couldn't feel the thickness of my mud like I can with my standard whip, so I spent more time checking the mix
When I got to the bottom of the colored clay bucket, I saw that there was unmixed material down there and had to respin, but the color wasn't exactly the same

Overall, I like the way the mixer handles, but it would definitely take some getting used to. I'll try it out again with regular mud and see how it works...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

There you are!:clap:

Hey Slim, in earlier posts here, some of the issues you bring up have already been addressed with reasons for the design and so forth. Look forward to your next evaluation with regular mud! 

I'll bow out now...:notworthy:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

rhardman said:


> The adjustable Stainless nut and bolt are not cheap to buy but they do allow the user to control the tightness of the blade so it fits their mixing style best.
> :thumbup:


 
After haveing used both mixers,,, and bitching and complaining,,, I have realized that,,,,, 

I think Rick needs to send out the mixers with the bolt abit tighter ,,cause AFTER you tighten the bolt abit,,,,, 44/100% of the things we bitch about,,,, will just dissapear!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rhardman said:


> There you are!:clap:
> 
> Hey Slim, in earlier posts here, some of the issues you bring up have already been addressed with reasons for the design and so forth. Look forward to your next evaluation with regular mud!
> 
> I'll bow out now...:notworthy:


Well, the cleaning part isn't so easy with American Clay, you know, clay is really sticky...then you throw in some sand, it's a mess....

I tried everything to get the mud out, including pumping it in a bucket of water (do that a lot for set muds with my old () mixer), and even spun it in the water.....being very careful to not take a bath. It's there for a while now, until I soak it and hose it out. 

I was just looking at the mixer on Wall Tools, and they said the fixed was available, but I didn't see it as an option at check-out...a phone call could probably solve that issue. I'm thinking, I'm thinking......


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Some people have no shame....*

What are you doing putting my sweet little mixer into such an ugly conglomeration, you sick twisted puppy???:blink:

Actually, I might have been able to warn you if I knew the material better (never used it). We tested the mixer on thin set tile adhesive and it didn't turn out well. It was quick set and those guy's don't clean anything until absolutely necessary. I can see how things might not have gone well for you.

Thanks for giving it a try with the clay! :thumbup:

You might want to drill a hole in the yoke to let water flow through. Careful not to go too large with it as you could weaken the steel. I'm thinking 5/16 or 3/8.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> After haveing used both mixers,,, and bitching and complaining,,, I have realized that,,,,,
> 
> I think Rick needs to send out the mixers with the bolt abit tighter ,,cause AFTER you tighten the bolt abit,,,,, 44/100% of the things we bitch about,,,, will just dissapear!!!!!


That's it? That's all that's needed? Who would've thought... Thanks, Capt.



SlimPickins said:


> I was just looking at the mixer on Wall Tools, and they said the fixed was available, but I didn't see it as an option at check-out...a phone call could probably solve that issue. I'm thinking, I'm thinking......


Thanks for checking that out, Slim. I checked their site but didn't come across the fixed as being available. I might be talking with Wall Tools next week. If so, I'll ask and let you know - unless you call as well.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rhardman said:


> What are you doing putting my sweet little mixer into such an ugly conglomeration, you sick twisted puppy???:blink:
> 
> Thanks for giving it a try with the clay! :thumbup:
> 
> You might want to drill a hole in the yoke to let water flow through. Careful not to go too large with it as you could weaken the steel. I'm thinking 5/16 or 3/8.


Jeez Rick, you didn't want me to test your mixer in a cotton candy scenario did you? :jester: And, if my only complaint is that there's a little bit of mud stuck in the yoke, it's gotta be a pretty good tool

Thanks for LETTING me try it!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

There is a contest for the larger NE-516 mixer and hand tools on the other thread...:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Thanks fr8train!*

I was talking to someone about the mixer today and said that I'd see if I could find the videos...





fr8train said:


> Since I have several different paddles, namely the Sheetrock, CG paddle from rick(rhardman), a box paddle, and tomorrow I should be receiving the Deluxe model from rick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. (Don't get your hopes up fellas, he earmarked one for me a while back.) I thought I would make some vids of using the different paddles and compare them.
> 
> To start I have to vids of the Sheetrock paddle.
> 
> ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Rick, you remove the "s" so it is http not https.:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like this.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Like this.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7jehqlohMyo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aZUWd3YZLv0&feature=player_embedded


I have the 2nd and 3rd mixers in the test
I like both of them.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> I have the 2nd and 3rd mixers in the test I like both of them.


_....trouble maker! _





:thumbup::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

rhardman said:


> _....trouble maker! _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to use the blue whip for paint, it cleans up so nice:thumbsup:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

fr8train said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZUWd3YZLv0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jehqlohMyo


show videos of you using that easy sand...


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I use easy sand all the time its actually really good to work with and pretty easy to sand with a power sander


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

spacklinfool said:


> show videos of you using that easy sand...


When I worked there, it was all hot mud all the time. Auto taper, boxes, mud runner. I don't think i have any vids of us working we were working, not standing around mixing mud


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, easy sand is nothing, get your hands on some of that tuf-set. :yes:


----------

